
The AppDynamics Story - skynode
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/appdynamics-story-journey-continues-jyoti-bansal
======
skynode
This iterative process of finding the best product-market fit, probably the
most excruciating task ever. It's really not easy or there won't be 9-5 devs
anymore.

